# Latest Mousey Portrait :)



## bluegeckoartwork (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd share my latest commission 

8cm x 8cm Mini Portrait of a Hairless/Fuzzy Mouse!










Only £15 for a mini custom portrait if anyone is interested


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Superb!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I looked at the picture, and you know what I thought? "Woah, that looks a lot like a fuzzy mouse, I wonder if they meant to do that?" And then I saw the description and went, "Cool! They really nailed it on the head!" Really neat. : )


----------



## bluegeckoartwork (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow thank you  My client was really pleased with it, I love drawing mice- too cute not to!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

You're very talented!


----------



## bluegeckoartwork (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello there! Did I read correctly that you will do a mini-portrait for 15 pounds? I'd like to commission a few if possible, how can I get in contact with you?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Adorable! Look as those cute widdle curly whiskers! Squee! 

How many dollars is 15 pounds?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

love2read said:


> Adorable! Look as those cute widdle curly whiskers! Squee!
> 
> How many dollars is 15 pounds?


Round about 25 dollars! It's a good price. I would charge about the same myself.


----------



## bluegeckoartwork (Apr 19, 2012)

Alex said:


> Hello there! Did I read correctly that you will do a mini-portrait for 15 pounds? I'd like to commission a few if possible, how can I get in contact with you?


Hi Alex, yes, £15 each! I love drawing mice so happy to do them at this price  Best way to get photos etc to me is email [email protected] there are more examples of my work on my website too, any more questions feel free to ask 

And I'll take your word for it at $25 being the equivalent, never shipped outside the UK! Would be happy to do it though, providing postage is covered etc


----------

